# Which Belndr Mount for Front ION 200 RT



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a 2020 Domane that came with a bunch of front Blendr mounts but of course the one I need, the one for the ION 200 RT, isn't included 

I intend to mount a computer on the upper mount and the ION 200 RT on the lower. It looks like there are two potential mounts I could use:



Bontrager Blendr Universal Light Mount
Bontrager Blendr High Ion Light Mount

The photo for the Domane on Trek's web site looks like they have the light mounted with the universal mount. However, couldn't I put the high mount on the lower location and save a little plastic? Is there a reason why the high light mount can't mount on the lower location?

I don't want to waste $25 on a piece of plastic only to find I have one that doesn't work.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I have an Ion 100 mounted low in a Blendr DuoBase. It’s connected using the “high mount” thing you linked to, with the “Garmin high mount” in the upper position. https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...dr-garmin-high-mount/p/22245/?colorCode=black

Yes, the photo looks like the “universal mount”. I think those little cubical Ions could be used with either the high or universal mounts.

Not for nothin’, but with all the thought that Trek has put into the Blendr system you’d think they’d have a readily accessible menu selection from the main page. But that’s only my many years as a product manager talking. I’m just a curmudgeonly old retiree now.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

JSR said:


> I have an Ion 100 mounted low in a Blendr DuoBase. It’s connected using the “high mount” thing you linked to, with the “Garmin high mount” in the upper position.


Thanks, JSR. 

I don't see any reason to use the low/universal mount as shown in the photo. Only thing I can think of is that if one has a computer mounted above the ION light, the lower mount makes it slightly easier to access the power button on the light(?)


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Thanks, JSR.
> 
> I don't see any reason to use the low/universal mount as shown in the photo. Only thing I can think of is that if one has a computer mounted above the ION light, the lower mount makes it slightly easier to access the power button on the light(?)


Actually, the power button is oriented to the side when using the high mount, so thats not really it. It may be that if one wanted to use the Garmin Low Mount in the upper position the Universal Mount might be necessary to use a light in the lower position.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

@JSR, you can use either the High Ion mount (part # W510438) or the Universal Light mount (part # W574066) on the lower Blendr location. Basically, if you run a computer above the light, the Universal Light mount would fit better for light clearance. In the photo you shared, I would have just ran the High Ion mount since it keep the cockpit tight.


----------

